# Benelli M2 Recoil Pad



## Gary Walton (Oct 5, 2005)

The pad on my M2 is constantly coming out and now I've lost it all together. Dealer says $100 to "special order". Anyone have any alternative suggestions?


----------



## The Shovla (Aug 23, 2009)

try a sim's limbsaver pad, or try contacting Benelli directly. Sounds like the dealer is trying to make a little extra off the deal to me.


----------



## ChukarBob (Sep 4, 2006)

I recently bought an M2 in 20 ga. Love the gun's handling, fit, etc. But the sling receiver on the forend magazine cap broke free from its connection the first day of ownership and so the company sent me a new one. No questions, no debate -- very good customer service. Call the company rep back in Maryland and I believe they will take care of you, esp. if it's still under warranty.

Only reason I weighed in on the thread is because I have noted in my handling of the gun that the recoil pad feels a little "loosey goosey" and could easily pop free, which could ruin your day afield.


----------



## Gary Walton (Oct 5, 2005)

I bought a limbsaver and works okay, but not as contoured as the original. Then, last week, my son says he has the original, found it in my blind. So, no I have a limbsaver over the original, which fits my long arms way better and won't let the original slip out again. Sweet!


----------



## korsgaden (Jun 21, 2010)

lost my recoil pad called benelli complained and they sent me a pad free one time only


----------

